# TivoHD and TivoWebplus? Possible?



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Is there any way without a hardware mod to get TWP to work on the TivoHD?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

better answer: not that's publicly available

for most, it amounts to the same, but there are definitely rumors about s/w-only hacks, and I believe someone will release one at some point (though they're likely to be MUCH more complex than the existing hdinit hack, and therefore not as stable/reliable)


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

So. I know it's early in the TivoHD game, but I've been scouring these pages and others for the past 2 days. I've been getting reacquainted with my existing HDVR2 hacks. Falling in love with the many features that hacks offer. So a few questions for the group.
It sounds as if I will be able to move my "stock" TivoHD recordings to my pc for backup purposes. Is this true?
If so, will all programs be elegible for such a backup? Movies?
If I go with the PROM mod, then can I expect to use typical hacks such as TivoWebPlus and Tyserver? 
Suppose someone had an HD ty file they wanted to convert to MPEG4, are there converters available?
Are there going to be "frequent" stability problems with the PROM hack and software upgrades from Tivo for TivoHD?
Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, you can transfer unprotected recordings from the TiVoHD to your PC. What can be transferred depends on how "heavy" your provider pushes the copy protect flag.

The PROM mod will let you run unprotected kernels and code, including TiVoWebPlus. TyServer, if decryption can be disabled.

See the TiVoToGo forum for TiVo to MPEG4 conversion.


----------

